# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Cheap Cladding ideas?

## Mcblurter

Hi everyone
Just knocked up a shed at the back of a bungalow (6m x 2.3m, finally have the room to swing the cat, maybe even a hammer!!!)  Bungalow has the cement/asbestos boards (laid like weatherboards) about 5mm thick about 400mm high.  Will be using two old doors from our reno for an entrance so will need some cladding for the outside wall.  Each side will be around 2000 high by 300 wide and also small space above the doors.  I want to try and match what is on the bungalow but the cheapest way possible.  Would need basically 300 x 300 squares so I can place them like weatherboards.
Would thin MDF stand up to it?  Could I cut Blueboard or the like to that size easy enough? 
Also pulling down our little tin shed so would cutting tin to this size be a go, doubt if tin could be painted to match?
Any ideas welcome, even if it is not to match existing boards but some other idea.
Cheers
McBlurter

----------


## DJ's Timber

You can buy cement weather boards that are safe to use but might not be as high as what you want.

----------


## echnidna

MDF is not suitable in the weather even if painted.
Cut some cement sheet to size & use it.
Tempered masonite (or masonite tile underlay) would work too.

----------


## Mcblurter

Thanks for the quick replies.
Bob do you know rough price of the masonite?
Cheers
Ross

----------


## echnidna

Somewhere around $10 for a 1200 x 900 sheet of masonite tile underlay

----------


## Mcblurter

Perfect!!
Thanks Bob
Cheers
McBlurter

----------


## schwerdty

stop blurt. 
don't use tempered masonite. (not sure exactly what is being suggested here...) 
buy hardiplank or blue board, cut to size with powersaw and old worn-out blade. fix with galv nails flathead type and paint.
trouble free, hassle free, and will match previously posted profiles. 
Cement sheet is not waterproof and is not right although many people use it. If your care factor is low, you can use cement sheeting and buy in 400mmm widths from bunning v. cheeep.

----------


## echnidna

whats wrong with tempered masonite.
Thats what weathertex weatherboards are made of

----------


## Mcblurter

Just spent time becoming an expert in Tempered masonite!!!
Tile underlay and Tempered masonite are two different things.  Spoken to manufacturers and distributors and can't get it in Melbourne.
Will go for the cement sheet idea as suggested.
Cheers
McBlurter

----------

